# Battery Rewrapping



## Rob Fisher

Show us your battery wraps... will fire up the hair dryer tomorrow when everyone is not sleeping!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH

I'm not sleeping 
Dave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

i dig "the flash" since theres no hulk option

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## NewOobY

where do you guys buy this though?


----------



## incredible_hullk

bought from vapeking


----------



## KZOR

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/s...89bc14&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


----------



## StompieZA

Those wraps are so cool!! Need to get me as well! 

Re-wrapped my Samsung 25R on monday with a plain silver. my nitecore charger messed up the original wrap

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

StompieZA said:


> Those wraps are so cool!! Need to get me as well!
> 
> Re-wrapped my Samsung 25R on monday with a plain silver. my nitecore charger messed up the original wrap



All we need know is a transparent mod to show them superheros off

Reactions: Creative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## StompieZA

incredible_hullk said:


> All we need know is a transparent mod to show them superheros off



Was thinking about it when i posted, Whats the point if no one can see our superhero batteries LOL but its still cool!


----------



## EZBlend

Does anyone know where I can get 26650 wraps


----------



## Anneries

incredible_hullk said:


> All we need know is a transparent mod to show them superheros off





StompieZA said:


> Was thinking about it when i posted, Whats the point if no one can see our superhero batteries LOL but its still cool!



Not exactly transparent, but sure @Rob Fisher will post one of his Reo's with these superhero batteries then you can see them lurking inside

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

StompieZA said:


> Those wraps are so cool!! Need to get me as well!
> 
> Re-wrapped my Samsung 25R on monday with a plain silver. my nitecore charger messed up the original wrap



Can relate. One of my Efest LUC chargers (V4) chipped all of my LG HG2 batts (but no other batts) before I tossed it in the trash. I didn't have any wraps so just covered the bare spots with clear tape, and only use them in the Minikin's/SWM's that they wouldn't short out in anyway. The Nitecore D4 that replaced that LUC, and none of my other chargers (LUC and Xtar) have ever damaged any batts. But I am extra careful when removing any batt from the remaining LUC that the slide doesn't chip them. I have a huge stash of batts that have never been damaged in 3.5 years (incl a bunch of 25R's). So I assumed the LG HG2 covers were partly at fault.


----------



## Spydro

StompieZA said:


> Was thinking about it when i posted, Whats the point if no one can see our superhero batteries LOL but its still cool!



They'd show in any of my LP/SL Reos just fine. I'm not a super hero person, but a Spiderman wrap would be perfect for The Widow.  On this side of the pond I'd have to buy 2 each of all 6 super hero wraps to get one though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

These Battery Wraps shrink much better than the El' Cheapos I bought from Fasttech!

A set of 30Q's and VTC4's done!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang

Now I just need some of the other characters. 
Anyone in CPT maybe want to swap a set with me?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B

Here's my new wrap job done





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## CMMACKEM

incredible_hullk said:


> i dig "the flash" since theres no hulk option
> 
> View attachment 73338



There is a Hulk option mate. I prefer the Flash wrap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

Dankie batman vs superman!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Mr. B said:


> Here's my new wrap job done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk




very cool @Mr. B 

something different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

NewOobY said:


> where do you guys buy this though?


They are available at just about every vape retailer in the country.


----------



## TheV

All batteries wrapped and ready (+2 in devices):

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

TheV said:


> All batteries wrapped and ready (+2 in devices):




wow im missing out, got to get into this !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

so I wanted skulls, but my 10 year old told me these are much cooler, had to make him happy, "skulls next time dad"

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gersh

Even me

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Maybe its just me. But i honestly dislike these wraps. Last week i had to go and buy wraps for my bats and all there was were these super hero wraps. Im sorry, im not 6 years old. I just want a plain or clear colour wrap that protects my bats

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> Maybe its just me. But i honestly dislike these wraps. Last week i had to go and buy wraps for my bats and all there was were these super hero wraps. Im sorry, im not 6 years old. I just want a plain or clear colour wrap that protects my bats



Almost sounds like a hit rap song: "I Dont wanna super hero wraps for my bats"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> Maybe its just me. But i honestly dislike these wraps. Last week i had to go and buy wraps for my bats and all there was were these super hero wraps. Im sorry, im not 6 years old. I just want a plain or clear colour wrap that protects my bats



Then how about these bling wraps @SmokeyJoe ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Then how about these bling wraps @SmokeyJoe ?
> View attachment 113621


Looks better Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> Looks better Rob



They are supposed to be indestructible... they certainly are pretty hardy but not indestructible... but they do look awesome and are way better than the cheap chinese wraps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Batteries - Pit Stop... careful inspection revealed 7 batteries in need of a rewrap... so all batteries inspected and operational for duty!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Batteries - Pit Stop... careful inspection revealed 7 batteries in need of a rewrap... so all batteries inspected and operational for duty!
> View attachment 119045
> View attachment 119046
> View attachment 119047



Damn Uncle Rob. You have more energy there than Eskom

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## BATMAN

Rob Fisher said:


> Batteries - Pit Stop... careful inspection revealed 7 batteries in need of a rewrap... so all batteries inspected and operational for duty!
> View attachment 119045
> View attachment 119046
> View attachment 119047


And i thought I had alot of batteries...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV

I decided to rewrap a couple of batteries tonight:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Wow the darth Vader ones deserves a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

TheV said:


> I decided to rewrap a couple of batteries tonight:



@TheV the new legislation coming up demands only plain wrappers please !

just kidding, neat job there bro !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## TheV

incredible_hullk said:


> Wow the darth Vader ones deserves a winner


Thanks bud. I'm a sucker for anything Star Wars

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

TheV said:


> Thanks bud. I'm a sucker for anything Star Wars


Me too even got a Star Wars tattoo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheV

vicTor said:


> @TheV the new legislation coming up demands only plain wrappers please !
> 
> just kidding, neat job there bro !


The new legislation can suck it!  haha
Thanks. I used a proper heat gun instead of a hair dryer and it went quite a bit smoother (and quicker).



incredible_hullk said:


> Me too even got a Star Wars tattoo


Oh do tell!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

My 2 loves aviation and Star Wars so I have a rebel alliance pilots wings tattooed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

incredible_hullk said:


> My 2 loves aviation and Star Wars so I have a rebel alliance pilots wings tattooed


Too cool man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

That is cool @TheV 
So colourful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Silver said:


> That is cool @TheV
> So colourful!


Thanks @Silver. None of the wraps were actually damaged but it was definitely time for a change

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Love the Angry Birds!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Love the Angry Birds!



Thanks for noticing that @Hooked

I feel so bad @TheV - I didn't even notice that the one set was Angry Birds.
Lol, that game was so much fun
Are you saying those batteries are like the angry birds? As long as they don't go flying and knock things in the room. hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

SmokeyJoe said:


> Damn Uncle Rob. You have more energy there than Eskom


Thanks for the dislike @Gimli 
I love you too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Hooked said:


> Love the Angry Birds!


I got the wraps as a gift from @antonherbst ... I've been waiting quite a while to put them to good use 


Silver said:


> Thanks for noticing that @Hooked
> 
> I feel so bad @TheV - I didn't even notice that the one set was Angry Birds.
> Lol, that game was so much fun
> Are you saying those batteries are like the angry birds? As long as they don't go flying and knock things in the room. hehe


That game wasted so many hours for me!
Yes please, let them not lead to mods flying all over the room

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gimli

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks for the dislike @Gimli
> I love you too


Sorry about that, must have been an unintentional button press


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Gimli said:


> Sorry about that, must have been an unintentional button press




I did that *once* in the days when the like and dislike icons were next to each other. The "injured" party sent me a very polite PM. It was an honest finger slip but I still felt bad about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Still have a Hulk set and Batman to wrap





Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gimli

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I did that *once* in the days when the like and dislike icons were next to each other. The "injured" party sent me a very polite PM. It was an honest finger slip but I still felt bad about it.


True, I'm using chrome on my phone, must have happened when I tried to scroll down

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Gimli said:


> Sorry about that, must have been an unintentional button press


No worries bud, just pulling your leg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I did that *once* in the days when the like and dislike icons were next to each other. The "injured" party sent me a very polite PM. It was an honest finger slip but I still felt bad about it.



Now the "page up/Down" arrows are perfectly aligned with the Dislike/Disagree buttons. It will happen...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Zia

TheV said:


> I decided to rewrap a couple of batteries tonight:


The Darth Vader wraps look so sick!


----------



## TheV

Zia said:


> The Darth Vader wraps look so sick!


Thank you sir


----------



## JurgensSt

Busy checking all by batteries.

20700 all sorted.

Now for the 18650






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Dont know if anyone local has made a video on how to rewrap batteries
If not, can someone have a go
I am sure it will be useful
@Rob Fisher , cant remember if you did one?

I have a few batteries that need to be re-wrapped but never have tried to do it
I am scared i will make a royal mess of it. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

JurgensSt said:


> Busy checking all by batteries.
> 
> 20700 all sorted.
> 
> Now for the 18650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



nice job, where'd you get those 20700 cases if you don't mind ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Silver said:


> Dont know if anyone local has made a video on how to rewrap batteries
> If not, can someone have a go
> I am sure it will be useful
> @Rob Fisher , cant remember if you did one?
> 
> I have a few batteries that need to be re-wrapped but never have tried to do it
> I am scared i will make a royal mess of it. Lol



I think @KZOR did... will have to check

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> will have to check

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Thank you kindly @Smoke_A_Llama and @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Thank you kindly @Smoke_A_Llama and @KZOR


All @KZOR needs now is a cape and a blue speedo! Superhero all the way! 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

vicTor said:


> nice job, where'd you get those 20700 cases if you don't mind ?


Picked up Golisi batteries from Vaperite today. All came with these cases

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Dont know if anyone local has made a video on how to rewrap batteries
> If not, can someone have a go
> I am sure it will be useful
> @Rob Fisher , cant remember if you did one?
> 
> I have a few batteries that need to be re-wrapped but never have tried to do it
> I am scared i will make a royal mess of it. Lol



It's really simple Hi Ho @Silver! Especially of the little circle goodies you got are the one that is self-adhesive on one side. A hair dryer works just fine but I prefer my heat gun which works even better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Franky3

JurgensSt said:


> Picked up Golisi batteries from Vaperite today. All came with these cases
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Do you know if the cases comes standard as I'm in the market for at least 2 x 21700 and would need a case or 2.

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt

Franky3 said:


> Do you know if the cases comes standard as I'm in the market for at least 2 x 21700 and would need a case or 2.
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


If you buy two batteries, they come in a case. They running a special when you buy two batteries, you get one extra free.

Until the 20th 



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Havent been vaping for to long so no need to rewrap, but I do see my battery wrap make a bubble sometimes on the edges where I take them out with the finger nail. Then I just take a lighter and smooth them out with the flame before a tear or crack can develope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I find that my battery wraps are generally in good condition

The LG HG2 "chocs" do have a weaker wrap and on a few of them they are starting to look tired at the positive terminal (on top). I also think that some mods are the culprit - where you pull the batteries out and the top part of the wrap gets caught on something. Or when its a very tight fit. 

My old Purple Efests from years ago seem to have fared much better - wrap wise. But they are old and have pretty much been retired.


----------



## JurgensSt

I rewrap as soon as I get new batteries. Just makes life easier on keeping track on married batteries.

Send from this side of the screen


----------



## Vilaishima

JurgensSt said:


> I rewrap as soon as I get new batteries. Just makes life easier on keeping track on married batteries.
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



I now only use single battery mods so that is luckily not a problem for me.


----------



## JurgensSt

Still have a couple to do but I'm out of wraps






Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

That's awesome @JurgensSt !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

JurgensSt said:


> Still have a couple to do but I'm out of wraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Eskom goes offline in visiting you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Angelus

JurgensSt said:


> Still have a couple to do but I'm out of wraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



awsome wraps man
where u guys find all these different wraps i have only seen the super hero and odb wraps here in durban o_0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Angelus said:


> awsome wraps man
> where u guys find all these different wraps i have only seen the super hero and odb wraps here in durban o_0


Picked up alot of these wraps from The Vape Guy aka Mr @BumbleBee


Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Angelus

JurgensSt said:


> Picked up alot of these wraps from The Vape Guy aka Mr @BumbleBee
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


oooooooooooooo thanks alot mate see he got a site too niceeeeee i gonna go get lost in the shop lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

Mr. B said:


> Here's my new wrap job done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Where'd you get these wraps from @Mr. B ?? I need them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

One can say I have a bit of an obsession with battery wraps. This is about half of what I have as I have not taken a photo of my full collection in a while, but I also used quite a number of ones so need to top up again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mr. B

ivc_mixer said:


> Where'd you get these wraps from @Mr. B ?? I need them!


I basically print whatever I want and then put a clear wrap over it. You can download a word template or get the dimensions off the internet.

The only downside to this is that it makes the batteries extra thick and then they won't fit in all devices. I had to take these wraps off after a while so that I could use the batteries in my mech

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelus

Mr. B said:


> I basically print whatever I want and then put a clear wrap over it. You can download a word template or get the dimensions off the internet.
> 
> The only downside to this is that it makes the batteries extra thick and then they won't fit in all devices. I had to take these wraps off after a while so that I could use the batteries in my mech
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



A clear wrap u say?
I been wanting to buy nice printed wraps and then wrap with clear so like a double wrap but I dunno if that be to thick ... 

Could u please share a link for the clear wraps

Reactions: Like 1


----------

